# Netflix Slow



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Why is the Netflix interface so freaking slow? Tivo is a computer, yet my laptop is faster with Netflix than my Tivo is. This is so annoying!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Resist said:


> Why is the Netflix interface so freaking slow? Tivo is a computer, yet my laptop is faster with Netflix than my Tivo is. This is so annoying!


This is the reason I hardly ever watch Netflix on my TiVo. It's just way too slow.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Your laptop has a way faster processor than a tivo, especially a premiere.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Your laptop has a way faster processor than a tivo, especially a premiere.


I doubt it, but it doesn't take much processing power to use Netflix. It's just bad code that Tivo needs to address. My phone has less issues using Netflix than my Tivo.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

IMO, The recent SW update 20.5.2 seems to be to blame for both the YouTube App and the Netflix App responding very slowly on the Premieres

Both Apps also appear to have been updated, most notable on the YouTube UI


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> IMO, The recent SW update 20.5.2 seems to be to blame for both the YouTube App and the Netflix App responding very slowly on the Premieres


Well, Netflix has always been slow on my Premiere. I just don't understand why it's so hard to fix, when other platforms don't have this kind of issue.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Everything is slow on the Premieres. It is the failing of the generation and the reason to upgrade. It just has a very slow processor. I am sure say Netflix could optimize their app theoretically to run better (note: TiVo doesn't make apps, just like neither Apple, Roku, nor Google make the Netflix app on their platform), but the userbase is so small that they just don't care to. It wouldn't have any significant impact on their bottom line.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree. A faster app wouldn't sell more Netflix subs and it wouldn't sell more TiVos, so no one has any incentive to spend money on it. And no one's going to abandon TiVo over this, the platform is too good. If anything it's another selling point for an upgrade. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brolan (Apr 4, 2002)

For me it is the reason I got a Roku and stopped messing around with the Tivo for streaming at all.


----------



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Netflix is slow on my Premiere also. I watch Netflix from my Samsung smart tv. It is much faster.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VicV_1 said:


> Netflix is slow on my Premiere also. I watch Netflix from my Samsung smart tv. It is much faster.


Ditto here...watch it on my Panny Plasma...


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

The Netflix app on my Premier is so slow I can't stand it. With my Roku 3 on another TV the reaction is instantaneous when pushing any button.

But I am stuck with my Premier since it is the last of the breed that will work with analog cable.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the Netflix app is faster on a Roamio than a Premiere? A lot, a little? I'm tempted to buy another Roku just to watch Netflix. I'm talking about a Roamio Plus compared to a Premiere 4. Thanks.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

andrew1883 said:


> A faster app wouldn't sell more Netflix subs and it wouldn't sell more TiVos, so no one has any incentive to spend money on it.


Tivo needs an incentive to fix this? How could they release it this way in the first place? Apparently Tivo doesn't hire good programmers. Seems like it would be an easy fix. And yes this issue upsets me, considering how expensive Tivo cost, not to mention the lifetime's I have on all my boxes.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It's all been said already. Premiere has a slow processor and Netflix is written by Netflix, not TiVo. If it were easy, it would have been done already. Premiere is about to be three generations old. The box is lightening fast compared to when it first came out.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

cjgadd3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Netflix app is faster on a Roamio than a Premiere? A lot, a little? I'm tempted to buy another Roku just to watch Netflix. I'm talking about a Roamio Plus compared to a Premiere 4. Thanks.


It's a lot faster on the Roamio. I have a Premiere XL in the bedroom and a base Roamio in the living room. It's like night and day the speed difference.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

Netflix used to be acceptable as long as you were patient whenever you wanted to pause or skip forward or backward. And its closed-captioning was good.

But recently it turned to junk. Sometimes the video starts playing but the loading-progress screen is stuck on; sometimes it takes literally up to two full minutes to respond to any command; and if you can actually get closed-captioning turned on, it can't keep up, dropping every other line of dialog, or worse.

I shouldn't be mad. I should know Tivo can't be like it used to be. It's just another computer, hitting a moving target and needing to be thrown away and replaced every three years to avoid grief.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully Netflix performance can be improved on the next SW release, But...

Ya'll need to try Netflix on the Bolt. It's Super fast.
3GB of RAM means that things can be suspended and resumed in the background. 

Netflix actually stays open, as a task, in the background, so there is never a wait to launch the App. The Program will also just start playing, immediately.
No other Apps do this yet, but it's possible they could eventually.

The only way to fully Exit Netflix on the Bolt, is from the Netflix Settings Gear Exit prompt.


----------

